# earning money on the side



## reneeearle (Jan 20, 2004)

whose interested in earning points that can be redeemed for gift cards for doing things you would normally do anyway online? Earn points while searching the web, answering some polls, taking surveys, watching videos, shopping online, and more.. click on the link, and give it a try. Its super easy, I usually earn enough to pay for my internet.. http://www.swagbucks.com/refer/reneeearle


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

My wife's sister in law did it for awhile and it turned out to be more of a scam than not. She signed on with numerous companies that either didn't pay as advertised or turned out the lights without warning. She did say there were a few good names that paid, but they were the exception rather than the rule.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Swagbucks is on the level will not get rich but does pay as promised


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

montysky said:


> Swagbucks is on the level will not get rich but does pay as promised


Well... It pays as promised but nowhere near as well as suggested. Lots of ways to make more easier.

Jeff


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Yep. My SIL said there were a few companies that she would spend extended periods of time doing a survey and at the end she would get a pop up telling her she didn't qualify to take the survey...
Some didn't pay her in cash, they paid in gift cards.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Swagbucks is usually reliable, and they either pay with paypal or a gift card. I generally get the Walmart gift card, as I shop there a couple of times a month.


----------

